# hows it going



## drummingman (Oct 19, 2006)

hello all.cool site you have here.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 19, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## Carol (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Drumming Man!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Oct 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 19, 2006)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome. 
Sean


----------



## drummingman (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks for the warm welcome everybody.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Howdy again!


----------



## drummingman (Nov 3, 2006)

hay,how are you doing?


----------

